

Study Finds Freemium Model Generates Big App Store Income - rsmiller510
http://blog.ness.com/spl/bid/68862/Study-Finds-Freemium-Model-Generates-Big-App-Store-Revenue

======
dpcan
This is how it's been since software first existed. Shareware.

When the Internet came along it was free software with a Buy Now button that
took you to the website where you would purchase the full version or a license
key.

I thought this was the "norm" for selling software, and it always has been.

Free to try, then you must buy.

~~~
jamesbkel
Agreed. Took the words off my keyboard.

Barring a shareware style demo, I rarely make a leap of faith into a new
software product. However, stellar reviews and/or at least a video example can
make up for that. Maybe one exception would be updates to products I currently
use.

[edited for clarity]

~~~
dpcan
I too have found myself watching videos of apps (particluarly games) before
buying now if they don't have a free version.

I was actually considering doing an experiment where I removed some of my free
versions of apps from the Market and put in better videos to see if I could
get the same results.... I doubt it, but...

------
riledhel
TL; DR: "study found that in-app purchases [...] accounted for an astonishing
72 percent of Apple iphone app store revenue in July, up from 28 percent just
a year ago. "

------
subpixel
These results are based on iOS/Android data.

I'm curious to know if Mac App Store developers are having similar
experiences.

------
jcampbell1
This is mainly because games are the biggest category, and the top grossing
games are "ville/village/pet" games that are free with upgrades.

